# Ideas for loading a deer into a pickup by yourself......



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> I was talking to an oldtimer, retired engineer, who told me how he hit a deer once and wanted to take it home but was all by himself and couldn't hoist it onto the roof of his sedan.
> 
> He claimed that he tied a long piece of rope around the deer, ran it over the top of his car and behind his back tire. He put the car in reverse, and as he backed over the rope, backing away from the deer, it caused the rope to pull tight and eventually drew the deer up over the hood and onto his roof.
> 
> Maybe he was messing with me or testing my understanding of physics, but seems like if it was rigged up just right it could work.


Sounds like an engineer...... :lol:


----------



## Noproblemo (Mar 25, 2012)

k9wernet said:


> Maybe he was messing with me or testing my understanding of physics, but seems like if it was rigged up just right it could work.


If there was some feature on the rear bumper that kept the rope lined up with the rear tire, There would certainly be enough power and friction to do the rest.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

k9wernet said:


> I was talking to an oldtimer, retired engineer, who told me how he hit a deer once and wanted to take it home but was all by himself and couldn't hoist it onto the roof of his sedan.
> 
> He claimed that he tied a long piece of rope around the deer, ran it over the top of his car and behind his back tire. He put the car in reverse, and as he backed over the rope, backing away from the deer, it caused the rope to pull tight and eventually drew the deer up over the hood and onto his roof.
> 
> Maybe he was messing with me or testing my understanding of physics, but seems like if it was rigged up just right it could work.


I have heard of guys doing this to get a vehicle unstuck....never seen it done, but I guess it would work.

Chris


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

I use a hitch rack. Set my atv ramps on it and slide the deer up the ramps.
Being the rack is only 12" off the ground, it is easy to slide up.


----------



## tmanmi (Sep 20, 2005)

Several different types here: http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&ref=pd_sl_1bhi0cus3_e


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

Jack the rear of the truck up, remove both rear wheels, lower the truck down on its axle, then jack the front of the truck up as high as possible, drag the deer up into the bed then reinstall the wheels, drive home......:

Someone will think I'm serious guaranteed....


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

DRHUNTER said:


> Jack the rear of the truck up, remove both rear wheels, lower the truck down on its axle, drag the deer up into the bed then reinstall the wheels, drive home......:
> 
> Someone will think I'm serious guaranteed....


That's the best idea I've heard so far! :lol:

Chris


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

You guys are working too hard.

Red Green would put two lines around the deer's head.

Take one line and throw it over a tree limb and tie the bitter end to the hitch. Pull the truck forward and lift the deer off the ground to the height of the bed. Put truck in park.

Get out and take the second line and throw it over the same tree limb above and then tie it off to the base of the tree or maybe another close by tree. Now you can back the truck up under the deer and it will stay suspended.

Lower the deer into the bed of the truck, coil up the lines and go home and get a cold one.


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

TVCJohn said:


> You guys are working too hard.
> 
> Red Green would put two lines around the deer's head.
> 
> ...


I like your idea, but my dad and my farm are in Kansas and trees can be somewhat hard to come by. Your idea would work great here in Michigan though!

Chris


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

clattin said:


> I like your idea, but my dad and my farm are in Kansas and trees can be somewhat hard to come by. Your idea would work great here in Michigan though!
> 
> Chris


 
Sounds like the hitch hoist or jib that was already posted would be the ticket. If money is a not an issue and he has an atv with an electric winch, the below EBay idea may work. You could fabricate something similar I suppose.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ATV-Lift-Lo..._Automotive_Tools&hash=item3371a4cc0f&vxp=mtr


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

Lay ratchet straps on ground ( or ropes), place 2x10 on straps, place deer on the board. secure deer to board with straps. Lift one end of board & place on tailgate. Lift other end of board & slide into truck. It works & it is cheap.


----------



## DucksNBucksOhmy (Feb 15, 2011)

QDMAMAN said:


> This is a good question for Red Green!:idea:
> 
> Neal's suggestion is what I'd recommend.[/QUOTE
> -----------------
> :lol::lol: can only imagin what kind of contraption he would come up with.....But i do know that it would involve lots of duct tape.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

.... punch a few numbers on his cell phone? 
72 is around the age where he needs to be more careful and NOT hunt, drag, and load by himself.... in my opinion. 
<----<<<


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Here's what I have done: 

Secure the deer in a Jetsled and extract to the pickup spot.

Pull the front of the sled up to the tailgate. 

Lift the front of the sled up to the tailgate and rest the lip of the sled on the tailgate. 

With the front end resting on the tailgate, go to the back of the sled and lift it up while at the same time pushing forward towards the truck. Push/lift the sled into the bed of the truck with a rocking back and forth motion.

To removed the deer from the truck, just reverse the procedure.

I also use this technique to load deer onto the rack of an ATV. 

The same technique also works for me to load my Fish Trap II into my truck by myself.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

You guys are going about this all wrong. Use a common truck snow plow and keep the blade about 1" off the ground. Then, simply push the deer with the truck to where you have to go. Now, the deer will tend to roll around a bit and slide off the blade somewhat, but you don't have to worry, it's already dead. Plus, this works as great meat tenderizer. 

The other solution is to simply prop it's head up, tie a rope around its neck and tie the rope to the rear bumper. You probably dragged the deer a ways to get it out of the woods. What difference does a few more miles make?


----------



## cr85rider953 (Oct 11, 2010)

Riva said:


> You guys are going about this all wrong. Use a common truck snow plow and keep the blade about 1" off the ground. Then, simply push the deer with the truck to where you have to go. Now, the deer will tend to roll around a bit and slide off the blade somewhat, but you don't have to worry, it's already dead. Plus, this works as great meat tenderizer.
> 
> The other solution is to simply prop it's head up, tie a rope around its neck and tie the rope to the rear bumper. You probably dragged the deer a ways to get it out of the woods. What difference does a few more miles make?


 I like these ideas! This will take little to no effort and I am sure this could help draw some attention so you could show your deer off. :yikes::lol:


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

Or you could just leave the bait in the bed of the truck, back off a ways, and wait.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

stand it upright in some rollerskates and wrap waterski rope around its neck


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Even in the thumb theres hills! I pulled my deer on a little hill,backed up to the hill and slid em into the truck!:lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

QDMAMAN said:


> This is a good question for Red Green!:idea:
> 
> Neal's suggestion is what I'd recommend.


Yep


----------

